# kansas deer hunting



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone deer hunt kansas zones 3 or 7


----------



## Tom T (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't, but being stuck here with Ca. hunting, I envy you. Please go and report back.


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

will be headed out there for the rifle season for the first time this year hunting so i guess ill see how it goes


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

hunted 7 this september w/ muzzleloader, saw some nice animals


----------

